# würmer aufbewahren



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

hallo boardies
habe mir von meinem onkel 2 grosse styropor kisten geben lassen.
nun meine frage: kann ich darin tauwürmer gut aufbewahren,oder ist das nicht so sinnvoll?
habe schon über den inhalt der kiste viel hier im forum nachgelesen,aber evtl. habt ihr ja noch ein paar tipps,was ich dort allles rein tun soll.
wäre euch für tipps sehr dankbar#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Gude,

denke die Kisten sind optimal - tue da am besten Moos rein #6


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

danke zanderfänger
und was noch ausser moos?
du meinst doch bestimmt ausgestochenes aus dem wald,oder?
wie dich würdest du die schicht machen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> danke zanderfänger
> und was noch ausser moos?
> du meinst doch bestimmt ausgestochenes aus dem wald,oder?
> wie dich würdest du die schicht machen?


Genau dieses Moos meine ich - Dichte musst Du aber selbst rausfinden. 
Ich habe das nur bei einem Kumpel abgeguckt und der nimmt Moos ohne etwas anderes  #h


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

wie lange halten die sich dann?
gebt ihr auch was zum fressen zu?cellstoff?


----------



## René F (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Moos und angefeuchtete Zeitungspapierschnipsel.
Bei tiefen Kisten kannste unten eine etwas dichtere Schicht(en), darüber etwas lockere Schicht(en) bilden.
Habe so schon einige Male einen ganzen Haufen Tauwürmer etwa 1 Jahr gehalten. Die Zeitung wird nach und nach gefressen.


----------



## René F (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Zusätzlich kann man auch ETWAS gebrauchte Kaffefilter als Futter geben.


----------



## friggler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Ich habe mit folgendem Aufbau beste Erfahrungen gemacht:

 In einem Eimer wird Kleintierstreu (Holzspäne) mit Sägemehl und gröberen Holzspanen (z.B. Häckselgut) gemischt und dann gut gewässert. 
 In einem anderen Eimer habe Ich Eierpappen und Zeitungen in Wasser eingelegt und 2-3 Tage durchweichen lassen. Mit einem Akkuschrauber und einem Farbenquirl wird daraus eine Breimasse hergestellt.
 Die nassen Holzspäne sowie der Papierbrei werden ausgedrückt so dass sie nur noch gut feucht aber nicht mehr tropfnass sind und miteinander vermischt. Auf einen 20l Eimer kommen noch 1-2 Hände voll Sand/Pflanzerde dazu. Des weiteren kommen Eierschalen und 1-2 gestückelte Äpfel und Mören in die Anfangsmasse.

 Das "Zuchtbecken" wie folgt aufbauen:
 Am Boden eine Schicht Blähton oder Hydrokultur Kügelchen. 
 Darüber einige Zeitungsblätter flach ausbreiten ca. 1cm dick. 
 Eine dünne Schicht der Masse darüber und 2-3 Zeitungsblätter zum abdecken.
 Nun die restliche Masse darauf geben.
 Ganz obenauf eine Schicht aus kurz angefeuchtetem Kleintiersteu (ca. 3 cm).
 Die neuen Würmer auf die oberste Schicht legen. Nach einigen Stunden ALLE Würmer die sich nicht eingegraben haben entfernen!!

 Der Deckel muss ausreichend Luftlöcher haben und von Zeit zu Zeit mit Biomasse (Obst, Gemüse, Eierschalen usw. ) nachfüttern.

 Diese Zusammenstellung ist für Tauwürmer bestens geeignet, meine sind nach einem Jahr topfit und vermehren sich sogar. Für Rot oder Mistwürmer eignen sich andere Mischungen besser.

Grasschnitt und ähnliches ist nach meiner Erfahrung absolut ungeeignet.

 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## René F (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Grasschnitt ist auch meiner Erfahrung nach für Tauwürmer total ungeeignet...für


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

danke für die infos
echt gute tipps
dann werde ich hoffentlich bald würmer fangen können und mit dem einrichten der kiste beginnen können.


----------



## Forelle91 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Hi Friggler!!#h                                                                                 Deine Hälterung finde ich super,aber wo tust du den Eimer dann hin?|kopfkrat 
Dangeeee!!


----------



## friggler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

@Forelle91
Ich habe einen 20L Eimer im Herbst im Garten eingegraben und mit ca. 30 cm Laubschicht bedeckt.
Das war ein Versuch ob es dann mit dem Frost funktioniert...
Ergebnis: Hat bestens geklappt!!! Alles fit. Allerdings hatten wir hier in Hamburg auch keine extrem tiefen Temps.
Ansonsten habe Ich einen weiteren Eimer im Heizungskeller stehen da sind immer 10-15° Raumtemeratur das ist für die Würmer optimal.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Donnerkrähe (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Hi|wavey: ,
        Wenn man die Würmer dann braucht, muss man sie dann ausgraben
        oder wie sonst? Und muss man dann die ganzen Schichten neu an-
        ordnen? Ich weiß, sind doofe Fragen|uhoh: , 
        aber ich würd`s halt gern`wissen#c .

        Gruß von:
                     Mir|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## carpi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

Hallo =)
Jo musst du dann wohl ausbuddeln. deswegen nehm ich auchn etwas kleineren Eimer und tausch dann lieber öfters die Erde aus -dafür mus sich nich viel buddelnw enn ich welche bracuh! jenachdemw ie lange du sie Hältern willst und wie oft du in er zeit fischen gehst fliegt da bei mir meistens eh alles durcheinander rum und nich mehr nach schichten. und ich mach das auch nich neu . ist auch im grunde wurst!


----------



## friggler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*

@Donnerkrähe
Wenn  Du einen Eimer nimmst musst Du meist die obersten 10-20 cm "umgraben".
Wenn Du z.B. eine 90L Maurerbütt benutzt kannst du ein Holzbrett mit einem Stein beschwert oben drauf legen. Wenn Du das hochhebst hast Du je nach Grösse des Brettes meist ausreichend Würmer darunter die Du einsammeln kannst und brauchst nicht zu wühlen ;-)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: würmer aufbewahren*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange halten die sich dann?
> gebt ihr auch was zum fressen zu?cellstoff?


 
Meine Wurmies (dendros) sind nun fast ein dreiviertel Jahr als und wurden als Starterset mit Eimer, Wurmerde und einem Pfund ihrer Artgenossen bei Superwurm.de bezogen. 

Viele sind inzwischen verangelt, der Rest hat den Winter im Einer in der Garage verbracht und den heissen Sommer in einer feuchten kühlen Ecke im Keller, wo keine Sonne hin scheint. 

Ab und an hab ich mal ein wenig Salat, Blätter von der Küchenrolle oder Filterpads von der Senseo Maschine rein gelegt (immer 6 Stück) und vor dem Winter auf Anraten meines Bruders einige Eierschalen für deren Eiablage. Tja und die Tage sah ich, dass ich stolzer Vater geworden bin - hunderte kleine Wurmies :q |smlove2: |rotwerden

Das Geheimnis des Eimer sind wohl zwei vergitterte Lüftungslöcher, die man frei halten sollte, wenn man die Erde einfüllt.


----------

